# RALLY 200SX



## RALLY200SX (Aug 8, 2008)

Thought you all would like to see a S12 in action:

YouTube - NISSAN 200SX RALLY S12


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for posting the link. Glad to see a rally post in here with everything else. I enjoy rally the most, but rally posts here are far and few between. Keep up the great work with your V6 powered 200SX.

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

another S12 realy hauling a$$ on the special stages. I don't think this one's got the VG30 though. Sounds more like an FJ20 or FJ24 with Mikunis.


----------

